# Incrédible sculpture



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello this thread We will discover incredible sculpture all over the world, some underwater.
Come and participate and share with us.
Thank you I start with

5 August 2011
Lady of the lake: The giant 'mermaid' will be on show at the Alster Lake in Hamburg
She is supposed to be work of art, although some disgruntled city-dwellers are calling her an eyesore.

A giant sculpture of a woman bathing - measuring 12ft in total - has been placed in Hamburg's picturesque Alster Lake as a floating sculpture.

The lady in the lake is designed to look like she is bathing in the water and was apparently created with the aim of 'becoming a topic of conversation in Germany'














Larger than life: Hamburg's lady of the lake sculpture branded an eyesore | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

What does that^ look like with a mask and snorkel?


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2017)

These are eyesores. Billboards


​



​


----------



## Hossfly (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> What does that^ look like with a mask and snorkel?



Grand Canyon.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jun 4, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> These are eyesores. Billboards
> 
> 
> ​
> ...



at least these were fun


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

If you do not see any problem I include the buildings with a strange sculpture.

Now a library in Nice, France.






There is a huge and strange, cube shaped human head sculpture in Nice, France which is actually a seven (7) storied building. As per Emporis it is  the first monumental habitable sculpture in the world. Officially named _La Tête au Carré_ (The Square Head) it is a brain child of Sculptor Sacha Sosno and Architect Yves Bayard.

Yves Bayard and his partner Henri Vidal had for many years (1985) planned to convert the idea of Sacha Sosno into reality by building a giant "Square Head" which could house any building, commercial or administrative.

They finally got a chance in 1997 when the city of Nice selected their design for administrative office of _Bibliothèque_ (Library) Louis Nucéra which was to be located near the Museum of Modern and Contemporary Art (_Musée d'Art Moderne et d'Art Contemporain_).

Travelogue of An Armchair Traveller: The Square Head Building - An Amazing Habitable Sculpture


----------



## Dalia (Jun 4, 2017)

© DR
*Une maison en forme de théière à Zillah aux Etats-Unis/ A teapot house in Zillah, USA

Ces maisons sont complètement barrées*


----------



## miketx (Jun 4, 2017)

That ugly white statue must be removed. It's racist.


----------

